# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  ListView style - MouseOver for Borders and Selected Items

## darbid

Hi all,

I have the below XAML so far for a ListView.


There are two things that I cannot seem to get a handle on.

When a mouse hovers over the listview a small border is visible.  How can I remove this? Is it part of the listview or the gridView for example.

My second question is, after the user chooses something, I check the choice in the code behind.  If the choice is incorrect I would like to change the selected background color, or maybe remove the selection and make the text of this selection a red color.  Could someone help me on this please.



```
      <ListView Grid.Column="1" Height="250" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="309,39,0,0" 
                  Name="ListView1" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="120" ScrollViewer.VerticalScrollBarVisibility="Hidden" ScrollViewer.HorizontalScrollBarVisibility="Hidden"
                  ItemsSource="{Binding}" Background="{x:Null}" BorderBrush="{x:Null}" Foreground="{x:Null}">
            <ListView.ItemContainerStyle>
                <Style TargetType="ListViewItem">
                    <Style.Triggers>
                        <Trigger Property="IsSelected" Value="True">
                            <Setter Property="Background" Value="Blue"/>
                            <Setter Property="Foreground" Value="Black"/>
                        </Trigger>
                        <Trigger Property="IsMouseOver" Value="True">
                            <Setter Property="Background" Value="Green"/>
                            <Setter Property="BorderBrush" Value="Transparent" />
                        </Trigger>
                    </Style.Triggers>
                </Style>

            </ListView.ItemContainerStyle>
            <ListView.View>
                <GridView >
                        <GridView.ColumnHeaderContainerStyle>
                            <Style>
                                <Setter Property="FrameworkElement.Visibility" Value="Collapsed"/>
                            </Style>
                        </GridView.ColumnHeaderContainerStyle>
                        <GridViewColumn Width="100">
                            <GridViewColumn.CellTemplate>
                                <DataTemplate>
                                <TextBlock Name="txtShortName" Text="{Binding shortname}" Margin="0" 
                                           TextAlignment="Center" FontFamily="Verdana" 
                                           FontSize="13" FontWeight="Bold" Width="100" Foreground="White">
                                    <TextBlock.ToolTip>
                                        <TextBlock Text="{Binding fullName}"/>
                                    </TextBlock.ToolTip>
                                </TextBlock>
                                </DataTemplate>
                            </GridViewColumn.CellTemplate>
                        </GridViewColumn>
                        <GridViewColumn Width="0">
                            <GridViewColumn.CellTemplate>
                                <DataTemplate>
                                    <TextBlock Name="txtLogon" Text="{Binding logon}">
                                    </TextBlock>
                                </DataTemplate>
                            </GridViewColumn.CellTemplate>
                        </GridViewColumn>
                    </GridView>
            </ListView.View>
        </ListView>
```

----------

